# Linux on an 8-bit micro?



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> It is common to see newbies asking in microcontroller forums if they can run Linux on their puny little 8-bit micro. The results are usually laughter. It is also common to see, in Linux forums, asked what the minimum specs for Linux are. The common answer is that it requires a 32-bit architecture and an MMU and at least a megabyte of ram to fit the kernel. This project aims to (and succeeds in) shatter(ing) these notions.


More


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

linux continues to surprise in it's flexibility.......IMO, there is a LOT to be said for open source.


----------

